# Kitty cubby



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I found cat traks in a shallow sandy creek last winter. called the area several times but no luck. I went back a couple of weeks ago and found fresh tracks. It rained a day or so later and the next weekend and more tracks. yesterday, more tracks! so today after work I built a cubby so maybe they will be comfy with it come season.



Looks small in the pic but the opening is about 18" tall and 12" wide

I pre dug the entrance and got out all the roots so it would be easier to bed a trap later. I am thinking about throwing some beaver chunks in it from time to time until season starts to get them coming back.

Steve


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The man has a plan! Hopefully your scouting and pre-prep will pay off.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

I just hope it dosent scare them away!

Steve


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think curiosity will kill the cat!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Friday evening there were cat tracks in the mouth of the cubby. While cleaning out the freezer in my shop I found a freezer burnt deer hindquarter so I threw it in the back. last night it was gone. Found cat, coyote and dog tracks. Hope the dog goes away!

Steve


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Dirty hole looks good, Great idea to dig it out now and get them coming by often to take a look. Hopefully the season opens for you soon and you can start showing us pictures of your catches.


----------

